# Help !! My mini expecting but i dont have a due date



## Annie241 (Mar 16, 2015)

I bought this gorgeous miniature mare who was said to be pregnant ( she lived in the field with the stallion ) so i dont have a due date ... Her belly moves a lot so i guess that confirms it. But she started waxing sunday night last week she has a bit of milk not more than that like her udder change but really not big. I havent slept since im keeping a close eye on her. Any body has experience with mini can look at her pictures and tell me what they think?


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 16, 2015)

yup we just need some pics. im sure you have seen the ones posted on others. We need one from behind, one from the side. it would help to see a pic of the udder/ lady bits as well. some girls progress differently.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2015)

Waiting on pictures. Meanwhile keep an eye on her. Is baby really active? If so, hopefully you'll have some time, as close to delivery they kind of run out of room and don't move quite as much. Remember, that's 'usually' but there is nothing 'usual' with some mares!


----------

